# Berufe verlernen?!



## HyoutonRyu (26. Mai 2011)

Morgen.
Ich habe folgende Frage.
Ich bin nun mit meinem Main relativ weit im Content. 
Berufe sind alle bis auf Archiologie auf 525.
Die Hauptberufe sind Kürschnern und Lederverarbeitung.
Da ich aber nun merke, dass ich nicht mehr soviel Gold damit mache und immer mehr auf einen Alchimisten angewiesen bin, bin ich am überlegen ob ich Kürschnern verlerne und dieses durch Alchimie ersetzte.
Macht das Sinn?! 

Zur Info: Ich twinke sehr sehr ungern! Ich habe zwar ein Paladin mit bergbau und juwe, aber ich brauche alchimie.
Mein Bruder hat einen Inschriftler und KK ....von daher würde es sich lohnen. Aber wie soll ich später an Leder für die Epics kommen............verwirrung pur.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe 
LG


----------



## SEBA (26. Mai 2011)

Tja, einen Beruf verlernen Kostet viel Geld und Zeit.
Hast du z.B. 2 Herstellerberufe dann musst du eben schauen woher du deine Mats bekommst. In deinem Fall wäre es dann Lederer und Alchi.
Da du keinen Twink hast der Kürschnern kann -> Leder zu wucher Preisen im AH kaufen
Da dein Bruder dir sicher nicht immer Kräuter geben wird -> Kräuter im AH kaufen

Desweiteren musst du deinen Alchi erst hochskillen. d.h. low level Kräuter, entweder du oder dein Bruder farmen die low level gebiete nach Kräutern ab oder du kaufst diese im AH, manche dieser low level Kräuter sind selten und wenn dann richtig teuer.

Fazit:
Ein neuer Herstellerberuf ist teuer und zeitaufwendig.
Ein neuer Farmberuf ist nur zeitaufwendig.

;-)


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. Mai 2011)

Spiel einen neuen Charakter hoch mit Kräuterkunde und Alchemie, ich denke das ist das sinnvollste. Später ärgerst Du Dich dann nicht, dass Du Lederverarveitung bzw Kürschnern verlernt hast.


----------



## Niklasx (26. Mai 2011)

naja...ist halt schweineteuer, ohne twinks oder die mats nen neuen beruf hochzuziehen. wenn du bereit bist , ein paar tsd gold zu investieren und denkst das sich das lohnt, dann machs


----------

